# Wing 5, Houghton Grange, January 2019



## KPUrban_ (Jan 7, 2019)

*Intro*
Considering how local this site is and the fact it has been sealed for a while we, couldn't resist the urge to go almost immediately after receiving news that "LabX" may be accessible. Always nice to go back to the place I and Explorer X started Urbex.

*The Building*
Wing 5 is the notorious "Laboratory X" located on the Houghton Grange site. This lab would have seen some of the more live experiments carried out of the poultry stock. The curved Perspex windows peering into the almost operating theater like rooms would allow the observer to view the test. Unlike the rest of the site this building adopts a much more sterile feel and even after 25 years of abandonment it still smells like the sterile atmosphere of the vets. 

*The Photos*
As this building is literally a long corridor there are few shots to get.
Due to the extensive use of boards, there is low usable natural light which make things hard.





BeginTheTest by KPUrbex




Observe by KPUrbex




TheLostScience by KPUrbex 




LookAway by KPUrbex




[/url]LastToEscape by KPUrbex




Animals by KPUrbex




_DSC1596 by KPUrbex .

That's all.

KP
,


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice, I’m still to get in there after a fail 4yrs ago! One day I’ll b back!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jan 7, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice, I’m still to get in there after a fail 4yrs ago! One day I’ll b back!



Thanks, You'll need to get there soon either it will be demolished or security will seal it up.


----------



## smiler (Jan 7, 2019)

Had you bin reading The Godfather? Nice One KP, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jan 8, 2019)

smiler said:


> Had you bin reading The Godfather? Nice One KP, I enjoyed it, Thanks



Don't think I have. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Officialsevere (Jan 9, 2019)

Is this in the uk? Looks like it could be fun to get into


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jan 10, 2019)

Officialsevere said:


> Is this in the uk? Looks like it could be fun to get into



Most my explores are UK unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Brokenhomes (Mar 4, 2019)

smiler said:


> Had you bin reading The Godfather? Nice One KP, I enjoyed it, Thanks




Looks like one of the 'equisapiens', from recent movie Sorry To Bother You. (That is one polarising film...)


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 4, 2019)

Brokenhomes said:


> Looks like one of the 'equisapiens', from recent movie Sorry To Bother You. (That is one polarising film...)



I have literally no idea what any of you are on about.....


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 4, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> I have literally no idea what any of you are on about.....



Ha Ha I thought the same, do we have a translator on here who can decipher?


----------



## old git (Mar 5, 2019)

Horses heads!!


----------



## Wyton (Mar 5, 2019)

old git said:


> Horses heads!!




Ive had a few Horses Neck in the George and Dragon..never Horses Heads..

Oh just to Update had a walk around today and spoke to two Guys (workmen) and everything is boarded as they were doing Asbestos surveys..older of the two was really chatty.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 6, 2019)

Wyton said:


> Ive had a few Horses Neck in the George and Dragon..never Horses Heads..
> 
> Oh just to Update had a walk around today and spoke to two Guys (workmen) and everything is boarded as they were doing Asbestos surveys..older of the two was really chatty.





old git said:


> Horses heads!!



Ah right. That makes sense now...

Surprised they can say the buildings are sealed, half of them don't have a roof.


----------



## Wyton (Mar 7, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> Ah right. That makes sense now...
> 
> Surprised they can say the buildings are sealed, half of them don't have a roof.



They say what ever suits them..all about covering there backsides in a legal sense,the older guy did say stay away from boiler rooms as full of really bad asbestos.

Seem really chilled guys to be fair.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 7, 2019)

Wyton said:


> They say what ever suits them..all about covering there backsides in a legal sense,the older guy did say stay away from boiler rooms as full of really bad asbestos.
> 
> Seem really chilled guys to be fair.



I wouldn't say chilled I have been chased by them wayyyyyyy too much.


----------



## Wyton (Mar 11, 2019)

No i meant the work men...chilled..lol

Security well there something completely different (wont swear on forums..lol)


----------

